# Erro ao marcar tudo lido



## nf76 (2 Set 2011 às 23:40)

Boas!

Quando vou à opção, em "Links" de Assinalar Fóruns como Lidos, tenho esta mensagem de erro:

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Administrador (3 Set 2011 às 00:35)

nf76 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Quando vou à opção, em "Links" de Assinalar Fóruns como Lidos, tenho esta mensagem de erro:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo aviso, o erro foi corrigido.


----------



## nf76 (3 Set 2011 às 03:26)

Administrador disse:


> Obrigado pelo aviso, o erro foi corrigido.



Agora sim, está a funcionar correctamente!

Obrigado


----------

